# Anyone from UK applying to pakistani medical colleges?



## saadia (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey 

Jus wonderign if any1 4rm the UK is applying to medical schools in Pakistan and how easy are you finding the admissions process.

Any help would be appreciated

Thanks
Saadia


----------



## rsaeed2000 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi,
I am trying to transfer to pakistan medical school from uk. I am finding it hard to communicate with gov medical colleges but private institution are better organised.


saadia said:


> Hey
> 
> Jus wonderign if any1 4rm the UK is applying to medical schools in Pakistan and how easy are you finding the admissions process.
> 
> ...


----------

